# 13 year old Elena singing "In the Arms of an Angel"



## arts

I love this song so much and I cried when I heard it the first time. I am so happy that a lot people like the song and my video.
I was at a church in front of a 15x15' stained glass window. The clouds enhance the stained glass windows and fill the song with even more emotion. 
I would love to hear your suggestions.
Thank you,

Elena House


----------

